
New York bans use of facial recognition in schools statewide - jeremylevy
https://venturebeat.com/2020/07/22/new-york-bans-use-of-facial-recognition-in-schools-statewide/
======
pmdulaney
It seems to me schools are one of the few places where facial recognition
_does_ make sense. Everyone who is supposed to be there already is known to
the administration; it is just people who _don 't_ belong there who would be
newly identified.

